# UKC October 24-25 with weight pull



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

CALIFORNIA
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA
CLAREMONT (O) CONF JS 
(Held in conjunction with Rip Curl Weight Pullers event)
Oct 24; S1 Debbi Orwin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog (in conjunction with Rip Curl WPULL event)
Oct 24; S2 Al Orwin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 11 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog (in conjunction with Rip Curl WPULL event)
Oct 25; S1 Lynn Martin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog (in conjunction with Rip Curl WPULL event)
Oct 25; S2 Arlene Grimes JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 11 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog (in conjunction with Rip Curl WPULL event)
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $15 received by October 21, 2009
Hotel Claremont, 480 Indian Hill Blvd, 91711 (909) 621-4831 www.hotelclaremont.com; From 10 Fwy take Indian Hill Blvd exit and head south at first light turn left into Hotel Parking lot show site is next to tennis courts. www.apbtclubofsoca.com
Chairperson: Barbara Marin 
Event Secretary: Sergio Marin, 7858 Paisley, Hesperia CA 92345 (760) 244-3173 [email protected]


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope everyone can come out! The weight pull is going to be great!


----------

